# International community in Thuringen



## shandersen

We are a young family with 2 kids (age 0 and 3) from Denmark but is now living in Erfurt (Thuringen). We are looking for an international community to get in contact with other foreign people around here. 

Do anybody know an international community in or close to Erfurt?


----------



## James3214

We had a couple of posters on this thread who are in or near Erfurt.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...s-living-germany/90767-moving-uk-germany.html


----------



## gary_the_scot

Mc Kinelly's at Johannesstraße on Fridays and at Modern Masters on Tuesdays. There's an English Stammtisch at the Steinhaus.


----------



## ottilie

Nice to know Gary.
I haven't explored Erfurt but this might just be a good idea to visit the places you mentioned.


----------



## gary_the_scot

Yeah its hard to find english speakers, my german is really limited and most of the different country themed bars are ran by germans ive found


----------

